# علم ونظريات قد تغير مستقبلنا



## Ahmed almasre (7 أبريل 2011)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
لقد قمت الحمد لله وضع اول قالب لتطبيق قانون الاحتفاظ بالطاقه لانشيطين ووقعت باخطاء كثيره وقمت بتصحيحه بمساعدة اساتذه بالفزياء وصممت اول تصميم ابتدائي لكبسولة الحتفاظ بالطاقه ذات التصميم المعقد جدا فهي تعمل علي اسلوب الطاقه لاتفني ولا تستحدث من العدم سوف تمكنا من الاستغناء تماما عن البترول نستطيع استخدامها بمجالات كثيره مثل الهندسه المكانيكيه والطبيه وعلوم الحروب ولكن القلق في ان تستغل في اعمال حربيه قذره فالكبسوله الواحده تعادل كيلوا من مادة TNTفهي تشبه في عملها بالانشطار النووي المستمر حتي نؤثر عليه بمؤثر خارجي يوقف نشاطها وعند الانتهاء من دراستي سأعقد عقد مع احدي الشركات الروسيه للمساعده بتصنيعها ؟  *​*[FONT=&quot]نستطيع بواسطتها حفظ مقدار كبير جدا من الطاقة داخلها والأغرب من ذلك انه نستطيع بعون الله الإستفاده من الطاقة المخزنة بداخلها بدون أن يحدث تغير بمقدار الطاقة المخزنة بداخلها يمكنكم القول تطوير لنظرية أنشيطين ولكن عمليا.ومن ثم العمل من الناحيه الاخرا تحويل الطاقه المتحوله واسترجاعها الي نفس الطاقه فيحدث صراع بين طاقة الوضع والحركه باستمرار فيحدث ما لقبته بالشذوذ او التضراب الحركي 
[/FONT]*​* الإستفاده المستقبلية:يمكن الاستغناء عن البترول تماما ويصبح موتر .......... الموتور الأول بالعالم-نظيف ذو طاقه عالية جدا-بدون الحاجة إلي البترول أو حتى الغاز الطبيعي ,أي يمكن استخدامها بمحرك سيارة ​ [FONT=&quot]التكلفة اقتصادية منخفضة يمكن القول إنها نصف تكلفة موتور ذو أربع اسطوانات 
فاليوم نسمع عن بعض التجارب الناجحه للبحث عن الطاقات البديله وارجوا ان ينجح بحثي وان ينجح تصميمي من اول تجربه عمليه له
اسمي احمد طالب مصري بهندسة اسيوط من يهمه الامر ويريد المشاركه انا جاهز او من يريد مشاركتني بالرأي او عمل فريق عمل لبدء التصميم التنفيذيه فعلي الرحب والسعه



[/FONT]مشاريع روسية جديدة في مجال الحفاظ على
الطاقة
تقوم شركة "روسكي سفيرخ بروفودنيك" الروسية
ومعهد موسكو للطيران بتنفيذ مشروع مشترك
لتصميم جهاز حديث يستطيع حفظ الطاقة لمدة
سنوات ويعمل كبطارية لتخزين الطاقة.
وقد اختتمت الاختبارات الأولى في إطار هذا
المشروع بنجاح، علما بان استخدامات هذا
الجهاز متعددة في قطاعات الطاقة والمواصلات
والصناعة وكذلك للمستهلكين الأفراد، حيث
يستطيع الجهاز تقديم كميات كبيرة من الطاقة
للمواقع الاستراتيجية، مثل المحطات
الكهرذرية والمراكز الطبية والمواقع
العسكرية، في حال انقطاع التيار الكهربائي
عنها بصورة مفاجئة
​**
*






*

** فهل ينجح عالم عربي بالتطبيق الصحيح لقانون حفظ الطاقه ...........؟
هل العصور القادمه بدون طاقه هل سيحدث خلل لطاقتنا النفطيه........؟
هل المستقبل القادم للعرب ام لاحتياطي امريكا للبترول الذي يذيد يوما بعد يوم؟
هل هناك تكنولجيا حديثة في الاعوام القادمه تحمينا من هذا الخطر؟
فمتي نستفيد بطاقتنا المتجدده مثل طاقة الرياح والطاقه الشمسيه لا للطاقه النوويه العمياء؟*​ *[FONT=&quot]فسارعوا بالبحث في ذلك المجال واستغلال الطاقات المتجدة قبل ان ياتي يوم لا ينفع فيه ندم[/FONT][FONT=&quot]:86:تخيل معي حياه بدون بترول ستصبح حياه ممله وشاقه فكل جلسه او ضفة زر او تشغيل مفتاح سيارة او تلفاز يساوي كآم جرام من البترول:73::86:
وفي النهاية 
طاقه متجدة=حياه أفضل وتامين مستقبلنا:28::28::28:

[/FONT]**
*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*


----------



## Ahmed almasre (7 أبريل 2011)

*ارجوا المشاركه انا لسه في اول الطريق فقد اصيب او اخطئ فهل هذا قد يتحقق ام من المستحيل تحقيق ذلك ارجوكم ارجوا المسا عده والمناقشه في ذلك الموضوع لاني جاد بذلك *


----------



## Ahmed almasre (7 أبريل 2011)

*فهي تعمل علي اساس قانون حفظ الطاقه *
*

*

* هل هناك جهاز يعمل كالبندول يحفظ الطاقه بشكل مستمر ما لم يؤثر عليه مؤثر خارجي فلكبسولة التي توصلت اليها قادره علي حفظ الطاقه بشكل انشطاري مستمر يشبه الانشطار النووي ونقطة الضعف وهي تحو الطاقه بداخلها تغلبت عليه بعمل شذوذ بالماده المخزنه فلن افصح عنها لاني مازلت اقوم بتصميمها مع فريق زملائي بالكليه يمكن القول انها بدأ بفكره بسيطه حتي تعقدة تصميمها الحمد لله انا صاحب تلك الفكره ولله الحمد تعارض كثيرا مع الفزيائيين حتي اوضحت لهم وجهة نظرنا 
الحمد لله لا توجد ثغره لفقد الطاقه منها تعادل كيلوا من مادة TNTاي بقوة قنبله فهو المقلق ونقطة الضعف تصميمي 
تساعدنا علي عمل ماتور دائم الحركه باستخدامها تساعدنا في اعمال التبريد والتكيف قادره علي تحريك محرك نفاث فهي ذات قوه رهيبه 
نقاط الضعف*
1.ضعيفه امام المجالات الكهرو مغناطسيه
2.تمثل تهديد مستمر
3.لبد من ثباتها اثناء عملها لان اي حركه مخالفه تؤدي الي فقد الطاقه بشكل مفاجئ تحتاج لضبط حركة الاجسام المحتوياها
4.تحتاج لصيانه مستمره 
الاستفاده
1.ذات تكلفه منخفضه
2.تمكنا فتح افاق جديده بالعلم 
3.تساهم في عمل اول ماتور تلك الطاقه المخزنه والتحكم بسرعته اي ماتور متعدة السرعات ولكن مالم يؤثر مؤثر خارجي علي الكبسولة
4.اعمال التبريد والتكيف
5.في المجالات العسكريه 
6.تمكنا من خروج انواع مختلفه من اسلحة.........
7.تحلية مياه البحر
8.المجالات الطبيه
9.مجالات الكهرباء
10.بيئه نظيفة
11.طاقة بديلة


----------



## محمد.المصري (8 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك

اتمنى أن تكون صحيحة

و لكن أعتقد انها غير ممكنه 

لو صحة لتغير فكرة الخوف من انتهاء الطاقة

عندي أسئلة عامة عن المشروع

أولا
ما هي كثافة الطاقة

الطاقة المخزنة في واحد متر مكعب
التي يمكن استخدامها

ثانيا

ما هي التكاليف السنوية لحفظ طاقة الوحدة مقدرة بالجنية‎ 
‎
ثالثا 
ما هي التكاليف الكلية


----------



## Ahmed almasre (10 أبريل 2011)

*نعم بحمد الله هي تحفظ الطاقه هذا جانب سهل وصحيح اما جانب الاعتراض , كيف تستغل الطاقة ومن ثم تسترجع مقدار الطاقه المسحوب منها تلقائيا بمساعدة الطاقه المعطاه*
*1.هي ليست وسيلة للتخزين فقط هي تأخذ تلك الطاقة لبدء العمل المستمر بوسطة تصارع بين الوضع والحركه بالسماح بتحول الطاقه المعطاه عند تصنيعها الي طاقه مرغوب فيها(اي تظل محتفظه بتلك الطاقه وتجعلها معامل تصحيح دائم للطاقه الازمه للتشغيل)
2.تعمل كمعامل تصحيح للطاقه المفقوده وسترجاعها وتحولها الي الطاقه المرغوبه لانتاج حركه مستمره 
3.تصنع من مواد البترول ............
4.التكلفة التصنيع والتخزين 9الف دولار للكبسولة الواحدة ذات سرعة 13.5km/secيمكن تزويد السرعه بتزويد الطاقه المخزنه ولكن تحتاج الي مواد افضل............*
فهي تشبه عمل البكتريا المستمر الدائم التي تقوم باستهلاك الطاقه في حين تنتج طاقه جديده يحتاج الي من يؤثر عليه لتحوله الي الطاقة التي تتغذي عليها البكتريا المتعطشه......؟!وتستمر داخل دوره مغلقه داخل كبسولة الاحتفاظ بالطاقة
انوه انها لم تترجم علي ارض الواقع بشكلها الكامل ولكن نجح بعض التجارب المصغره 
*الرأيه المستقبليه ,اقوم بحسابات الابعاد لنموذج رخيص الثمن وتحضير جميع الاساليب لكيفية تصنيعها يدويا وصناعيا
نقوم بالتعاقد مع شركة لتبني الفكرة للتصنيع نماذج للتجارب علي يد خبراء بذالك المجال التقني*
*المخاوف استخدامها كاسلحه فتاكه دون الغرض المستخدمه له فهي قادره علي .................
فهي ناخذ منها حركة ترددتيه شديده يمكن الاستفاده منها وزيادة تلك المسافةxحسب الاستخدام 
للمناقشه والمشاركةفي ذلك علي الرحب والسعه المشكلة اني مش فاضي نهائيا لتكثيف العمل عليها بقوم بالبحث بالاجازة الترم الثاني 
اما المشكله الاكبر لا تستطيع عمل نموذج فعال وكامله لها ولكن تستطيع تمثيل بعض اجزاءها واختبارها بتجارب بسيطة للغاية
شكرا لك(محمد المصري)
*


----------



## محمد.المصري (10 أبريل 2011)

ahmed almasre قال:


> *نعم بحمد الله هي تحفظ الطاقه هذا جانب سهل وصحيح اما جانب الاعتراض , كيف تستغل الطاقة ومن ثم تسترجع مقدار الطاقه المسحوب منها تلقائيا بمساعدة الطاقه المعطاه*
> *1.هي ليست وسيلة للتخزين فقط هي تأخذ تلك الطاقة لبدء العمل المستمر بوسطة تصارع بين الوضع والحركه بالسماح بتحول الطاقه المعطاه عند تصنيعها الي طاقه مرغوب فيها(اي تظل محتفظه بتلك الطاقه وتجعلها معامل تصحيح دائم للطاقه الازمه للتشغيل)
> 2.تعمل كمعامل تصحيح للطاقه المفقوده وسترجاعها وتحولها الي الطاقه المرغوبه لانتاج حركه مستمره
> 3.تصنع من مواد البترول ............
> ...



السرعة لهذه الكبسولة
كبيرة جدا و غير واقعية
هي ثلث سرعة الأرض تقريبا
و كذلك تقدر هذه السرعة 
بسرعة الهروب من الجاذبية
الكافية لخروج الجسم خارج الغلاف الجوي
‏١١ك متر / ث

و أعتقد لا يمكن تطبيقها 
لأن أكبر سرعة لجسم مادي على الأرض هي ٣٤٠ متر/ث

كذلك المقاومة تتناسب مع مربع السرعة
التي تؤدي إلى فقد كمية كبيرة جدا من الطاقة
إذا كان السرعة عالية

هل من الممكن أن توضح حجم الكبسولة بالوعاء الذي يحتويها 
و مقدار الطاقة التي تحتويها مقدر بالجول
لمعرفة كثافة الطاقة

شكرا أخي لتفاعلك معي


----------



## Ahmed almasre (10 أبريل 2011)

نعم انا اقصد ذلك عند اختبارها علي قذيفه فانها تتض


----------



## محمد.المصري (10 أبريل 2011)

ahmed almasre قال:


> نعم انا اقصد ذلك عند اختبارها علي قذيفه فانها تتض



هل تتحدث عن جسيم 
أم جسم

و ما المقصود ب تتض


----------



## د حسين (11 أبريل 2011)

*خيال*

تحية للجميع
أشعر أني أمام فيلم سينمائي خيالي أرجو أن ينتهي بسرعة
​


----------



## محمد.المصري (11 أبريل 2011)

د حسين قال:


> تحية للجميع
> أشعر أني أمام فيلم سينمائي خيالي أرجو أن ينتهي بسرعة
> ​



بارك الله فيك د حسين

اتفقت معي في انه غير واقعي

و لكن الموضوع ناقص لا يمكن الحكم فيه الآن
بالصحة أو الخطأ

لقد لاحظت مقدار السرعة غير واقعي 


فهل لديك تعليق آخر
يجعله أيضا خيالي
أرجو التوضيح

و شكرا‎ ‎


----------



## Ahmed almasre (11 أبريل 2011)

_شكرا علي تنبيهي جلا من لا يسهوا _
_انا اقصد متر لكل ثانيه اي 13.5m/sفيصبح 810متر لكل دقيقه فسرعة طلقه الخارجه من سلاح الترشنكوف للعالم الالماني تصل الي 16m/sاي حوالي 960m/min_
_وهذه سرعة بداية القذف اي تنخفض السرعه تتدريجيا مده اذا تم اختبارها علي سلاح_
_اسف علي عدم سرعة الرد لان النت كان به مشكله _


----------



## Ahmed almasre (11 أبريل 2011)

_انا اقصد 13.5متر لكل ثانيه ده السرعه المنخفضه لها ويمكن زيادتها بزياده الطاقه المخزنه_
_طبيعي لا يمكن ان تصل شئ حركي للحياه العمليه الي كيلو متر بالثانيه انا اقصد متر لكل ثانيه_


_اي اسأله متعلقه او استفسار عليها علي الرحب والسعه_
_شكرا د/حسين علي تنبيهي للخطأ الكتابي انا اقصد متر لكل ثانية وده السرعة المتوقعه لها _

_ارجوا ان اكون قمد بالايضاح وجهة الخطأ_

_اكرر الشكر د/حسين ومحمد المصري لحسن ملاحظتهم _

_سأكون دقيق عند كتابتي ان شاء الله_

_اي أسأله عليها لتوضيح وجهة النظر علي الرحب والسعه_


----------



## محمد.المصري (11 أبريل 2011)

ahmed almasre قال:


> _شكرا علي تنبيهي جلا من لا يسهوا _
> _انا اقصد متر لكل ثانيه اي 13.5m/sفيصبح 810متر لكل دقيقه فسرعة طلقه الخارجه من سلاح الترشنكوف للعالم الالماني تصل الي 16m/sاي حوالي 960m/min_
> _وهذه سرعة بداية القذف اي تنخفض السرعه تتدريجيا مده اذا تم اختبارها علي سلاح_
> _اسف علي عدم سرعة الرد لان النت كان به مشكله _



بارك الله فيك

نبدأ المرحلة الثانية

إذا كان هناك تبادل بين طاقة الحركة و الوضع كما تقول فإن
مجموع طاقة الحركة و الوضع يساوي مقدار ثابت
يعين إذا عرف طاقة الحركة‎ ‎القصوى ‏
إذا كانت كانت 
السرعة القصوى ١٠ متر \ ث
والكتلة ١ كجم 
‏‎ ‎فإن الطاقة الكلية هي ٥٠ جول و هو مقدار صغير جدا جدا

فكيف يخزن طاقة


----------



## محمد.المصري (11 أبريل 2011)

محمد.المصري قال:


> بارك الله فيك
> 
> نبدأ المرحلة الثانية
> 
> ...



اما إذا كانت 
السرعة القصوى ٣٤٠ متر \ ث
سرعة الصوت
فتكون الطاقة المختزنه ل ١ كجم 
هي ٥٨ ك جول
أي ١٦ وات ساعة 
و هي أيضا صغيرة 

و تكون المقاومة كبيرة جدا 
تجعل الطاقة المفقودة كبيرة جدا 

و شكرا


----------



## Ahmed almasre (14 أبريل 2011)

محمد.المصري قال:


> السرعة لهذه الكبسولة
> كبيرة جدا و غير واقعية
> هي ثلث سرعة الأرض تقريبا
> و كذلك تقدر هذه السرعة
> ...


*ياجماعه انا حين ذكرت تلك السرعة اقصد 13.5 متر لكل ثانيه اي810متر لكل دقيقه وعندما قارنتها بسرعة طلقه اقصد 16متر لكل ثانيه اي960 متر لكل دقيقه 
جل من لا يسهو لقد اخطأت عند كتابتي*


----------



## Ahmed almasre (16 أبريل 2011)

*ارجوا ان تفهموني انا اقصد بالتصارع بين الوضع والحركه هي اخر مرحلة تصل اليها الكبسوله 
1. لماذا لم تسألني لماذا ضعيفه امام المجالات الكهرومغناطيسية اذا ما تعرضت اليها ؟
لانها تعمل علي مضاعفة حركة الالكترونات بستخدام شحنه طفيفه وبمساعدة العامل الحفاز بداخلها تنشب حركه مستمره وتكون فارق كتلي بين الوضع والحركه
فان تساوي الوضع والحركه فلن يحدث استمرار التصارع الحركي مالقبتها بالشذوذ داخل الكبسولة
فانا اعلم ان اذا حدث تساوي بين الوضع والحركه في الجزء من الثانية توقفت الحركة تماما
متاسف علي عدم السرعة بالاجابه الان النت عندي به مشكله وبدخل من نت بمركز واحيانا من الكلية
انا جاد ببحثي وتصميمي وناقشة الكثير من الناس به ولكني لا استطيع ان افصح عن ذلك بالرسومات او القوانين المبنيه عليها او حتي بعض التجارب البسيطه لبعض الافكار لها

واتمني ان تتيح لها الفرصه السانحه لتاخذ حقها بالتجارب الاكثر فاعلية فهي ستفتح ان شاء العزيز القدير مجالات واسعة من العلم الحديث ويمكن ان تستغل بعض افكارها 
2.لماذا لم تسألني لماذا قلت انها تعادل كيلو من مادة tnt؟
لانها تعمل علي استغلال الطاقه المخزنه استغلال كامل لتحليل مقدار صغير جدامن كتله كبيره جدا لينشب حركه مستمره مادامت الشحنه الطفيفه مستمره ومادامت لم تتعرض لاي مجال كهرومغناطيسي مسلط عليها
3.الفكره الاسايه هي الكبسوله= شحنة طفيفه تعادل بطارية موبيل+كتله +ظروف ملائمه+عامل حفاز+طاقه مخزنه لبدء التفاعل=تصارع مستمر مادامت الشحنة مستمره 
انوه اني لم افصح الا علي قدر المحازاه العلميه لتوضيح الموضوع 
واتمنا ان اكون استطعت ان اشرح بعموم شديد دون تضمين او تخصيص 
وادعو من الله ان تنتشر في كل منزل وان لا تستغل استغلال سيئ
واكرر شكري لاجل ان سمحتم لي بالحديث والنقاش **واتمني ان تتيح لها الفرصه السانحه لتاخذ حقها بالتجارب الاكثر فاعلية فهي ستفتح ان شاء العزيز القدير مجالات واسعة من العلم الحديث ويمكن ان تستغل بعض افكارها *
_
واخر كلامي بذلك الموضوع انها سأظل متعلق بها حتي ان تنجح واسمع صوتها وارها تعمل في كل آلة وكل منزل واتمنا من الله ذلك العزيز القدير_


----------



## Ahmed almasre (16 أبريل 2011)

*واتمنا لكمالتوفيق والنجا ح و الصحة والسعاده والخير
شكرا لكم *


----------



## Ahmed almasre (16 أبريل 2011)

محمد.المصري قال:


> بارك الله فيك د حسين
> 
> اتفقت معي في انه غير واقعي
> 
> ...


*ليست خيال فان كان كل شئ خيال كونا مازلنا في القرون المتأخره 
وان كان خيال فكل خيال به جزء من الحقيقه وان كان سنمائيا 
فارجوا ان لا تاخذو الاشياء بمحمل السرعة بالحكم عليها وان كان حلما ظأظل عليه بعون الله حتي يصبح حقيقة*


----------



## zamalkawi (16 أبريل 2011)

ahmed almasre قال:


> *
> انا جاد ببحثي وتصميمي وناقشة الكثير من الناس به ولكني لا استطيع ان افصح عن ذلك بالرسومات او القوانين المبنيه عليها او حتي بعض التجارب البسيطه لبعض الافكار لها
> *


وحيث أنك لم تفصح، ولن تفصح، فلماذا طرحت الموضوع للنقاش على المنتدى؟؟؟
ما هدفك من الموضوع؟


----------



## Ahmed almasre (7 مارس 2012)

*هناك بعض الإسراف بمشاركتي*

*لكن اتمنى من الله بالعمل علي هذه الفكره الجيده قد تساعدنا لخلق عالم جديد من المعرفه والتقدم بكل المجالات العلميه ولمستقبل صناعي جديد للاسف لم تخضع لتجربه واحده كما علقتم عندما استاثرة من الموضوع حجما اكبر من حجمه ووضعت احلام خياليه حين ذاك لكن كما علقتم عليها جميعا خيال سنمائي احتماليه حدوثه ضئيله فكيف امتلك الشجاعه لاناقش فكرتي اذا نسبة احتمالية نجاحه 10 % لكن لا يمنعني من الاستمرار بالتفكير بها لانها ستساعد علي نشر السلام ودفع العجله الصناعيه لمستقبل جديد من الآلات الحديثه بمنظومه متكامله من حتمية الاحتمالات لوضع احتمال توقف الحركه وفي حين نضع الحتميه باستمرار حركتها مالم نغير عوامل الاحتمال التي تحافظ علي حتمية الاستمرار .........وشكرا لكم علي تعليقاتكم 
*


----------



## د حسين (7 مارس 2012)

*نشجعك ولكن ؟؟؟*

أخي العزيز احمد المصري المحترم
تحية طيبة .. ارجو الا تفهم من كلامي اي معنى للاحباط ....
ولكن كي اتمكن من مجاراتك في النقاش عليك ان توضح فكرتك أكثر حيث عند التنفيذ لأية فكرة تلزمك أدق التفاصيل والتي تفشل النتائج ان لم تؤخذ بالحسبان ....
ومن ناحية أخرى (( وعذرا سلفا )) فان من يقترب من الاختراعات يجب ان يمتلك الحس الفيزيائي العميق والبديهي حيث انك حاولت تصحيح خطأ فوقعت في خطأ أكبر وهو (( الصحيح ان سرعة الطلقة من بندقية الكلاشينكوف هو بين 800 و900 متر في الثانية وليس في الدقيقة وهو اكثر من ضعفي سرعة الصوت وهنا اصحح لأخي محمد حيث ذكر انه لاتوجد سرعات تقارب الصوت مع ان كثيرا من الطائرات تجاوزت سرعة الصوت وهي 340 متر في الثانية )))
لهذا ارجو ان لاتتسرع وابحث عن المعلومة الفيزيائية بعناية شديدة وافتح صدرا رحبا للحوار مع تقبل المعلومات مني بثقة عالية وسارسل لك بريدي الايميل برسالة خاصة من أجل التواصل واتمنى لك التوفيق​


----------



## Ahmed almasre (20 مارس 2012)

معذره لعدم التوضيح لبطئ النت عندي لم اتذكر هذه المشاركه التي وضعتها من مده طويله جدا فهي بحقيقة الامر مجرد فراغ لا تستند لاي قانون فيزيائي فهي من باب الخيال بالفعل والتأثر بالافلام الوثائيقيه من الفلك والهيدروليك والتأثر بمشاركاتكم بقسم الطاقة المتجددة البديله وتوليد الكهرباء بصوره نظيفه وامنه من ارياح والطاقه الشمسيه بهذا القسم ,,,هي مجرد التأثر بالمواتير الهيدروجينيه والهيدروليكيه لا اكتر ولا اقل من ذلك وكبسولة الفضاء لوكالة ناسا الفضائيه التي تعمل بدون واقود سوى بالطاقه الشمسيه


----------



## saerreea (8 أبريل 2014)

اتمنى من الاخ صاحب الاختراع" الفورائعظيم" ان يصحى من النوم لان الكابوس اللي مغتت عليه هيسببلو بجلطة" رباعية الوؤس" منشطرة مثل الكبسولة بتاعتو وانا شخصيا بنصحو ياخد كبسولتين ظهرا وكبسولتين مساء مع شوية ماء ثقيل
مثل افكارو وشكرا بكل تواضع


----------



## ايهابووو (8 أبريل 2014)

انا ايضا اشارك الاخ الدكتور حسين نفس الشعور اشعر اني في فيلم سينمائي وارجو ان ينتهي بسرعة دون شوشرة ومشاكل ونقاشات عنيفة قد تصل الى حد استخدام الخيار العسكري لمعالجة الامور في المنتدى هه 

يا عمي يا حبيبي كبسولة ايييييييييييييه وبتاع ايه بعدين كيف تتدعي انك بصدد التعاقد وبيع المنتج لشركة روسية وهو مازاال لم يثبت ولت يثبت نجاحه الكامل بعد هذا ان لم يكن مازال حبر على ورق لسا 

يا حبيبي هل هناك من يفهم قانون الطاقة جيدا انت استهلكت قسما من الطاقة المختزنة لديك لاجل انجاز شغل ميكانيكي او عمل ما مثلا ان كان هناك شغل سينجز فهذا يعني حتما ان قسم من الطاقة سيستهلك سيستهلك لانه تحول الى شغل والى طاقة ضائعة فاذا هذا القسم من الطاقة قد تم استهلاكه خلاص انساه انساه ولا وسيلة لاسترجاعه ابدا لانه تحول الى شغل وطاقة ضائعة يا اما شغل وطاقة ضائعة مقابل استهلاك طاقة يا اما لا شغل ولا استهلاك طاقة يعني بالفيزياء لا يوجد شيئ مجانا ببلاش ابدا بعدين ايش جاب الانشطار في النوى لموضوعنا يا اخ خلاص لو الذرات اليورانيوم انشطرت نواها ستتحرر الطاقة الكامنة بداخلها وستتبدد على شكل صدمة وحرارة وصوت ---- الخ وبالمقابل ستستهلك المادة النووية يعني هذا المثال ايضا لا يخدم ماتتدعيه ايه المادة هي يلي تعادل 1 كلغ ----- خلاص ياعم خلاص وفر مجهودك لامور اخرى هذا الامر مثبت ومنتهيين منه


----------

